# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > حرفه ای: دسکتاپ طراحی شده با اسمبلی

## Cybersilent

سلام
من این دسکتاپ رو واسه درس اسمبلی دانشگاه طراحی کردم به پای ویستا نمیرسه اما قشنگه
با این که کد ها رو از هم جدا کردم اما بازم فکر نکنم کسی متوجه بشه توش چه خبره در ضمن خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو درباره اون بگید

----------


## مائده 100

> سلام
> من این دسکتاپ رو واسه درس اسمبلی دانشگاه طراحی کردم به پای ویستا نمیرسه اما قشنگه
> با این که کد ها رو از هم جدا کردم اما بازم فکر نکنم کسی متوجه بشه توش چه خبره در ضمن خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو درباره اون بگید


سلام
دستتون درد نکنه 
ولی این برنامه  که کار نمی کنه

----------


## ...StacK...

> سلام
> دستتون درد نکنه 
> ولی این برنامه که کار نمی کنه


compile....

----------


## mortezamsp

واقعا جالب بود. :تشویق: ادستکتاپ ویستا اصلا به پای این نمیرسه! :تشویق:

----------


## amir master

> واقعا جالب بود.ادستکتاپ ویستا اصلا به پای این نمیرسه!


میشه بگید با چه اسمبلری برنامه رو اسمبل کردید!
من با Tasm خواستم اسمبل کنم که جواب نداد!
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## مائده 100

> compile....


 بازم سلام
من این بر نامه رو کامپایل هم کردم  ولی کار نکرد یه صفحه سیاه می یاره
من این بر نامه رو با emu8086  اجرا می کنم.

----------


## Cybersilent

> بازم سلام
> من این بر نامه رو کامپایل هم کردم  ولی کار نکرد یه صفحه سیاه می یاره
> من این بر نامه رو با emu8086  اجرا می کنم.


والا من نمیدونم چرا رو کامپیوتر شما اینجوری میشه اما من اینو واسه استادمون بردم و نشون دادم و نمره هم گرفتم از همین emu8086 هم استفاد ه کردم , شاید شما اونو اجرا می کنید در صورتی که نباید اینکارو کنید چون کامپایل کردن و نشون دادن همزمان خیلی طول میکشه(خیلی) شما باید اونو اول به صورت فایل exe در بیارید بعد اونو اجرا کنید.

----------


## mortezamsp

عزيزان !
با emu8086كد را build كنيد و بعد در ويندوز اجرا كنيد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :عصبانی:

----------


## مائده 100

> والا من نمیدونم چرا رو کامپیوتر شما اینجوری میشه اما من اینو واسه استادمون بردم و نشون دادم و نمره هم گرفتم از همین emu8086 هم استفاد ه کردم , شاید شما اونو اجرا می کنید در صورتی که نباید اینکارو کنید چون کامپایل کردن و نشون دادن همزمان خیلی طول میکشه(خیلی) شما باید اونو اول به صورت فایل exe در بیارید بعد اونو اجرا کنید.


 سلام
 برنامه تون کار کرد دستتون درد نکنه اول exe  کردم بعد ا
جرا کردم فقط این دسکتاپش چرا سیاهه یعنی فقط my computer, recul bin  و نوار منو را میاره برنامتون اینه یا در کامپیوترم کار نمی کنه

----------


## Cybersilent

> سلام
>  برنامه تون کار کرد دستتون درد نکنه اول exe  کردم بعد ا
> جرا کردم فقط این دسکتاپش چرا سیاهه یعنی فقط my computer, recul bin  و نوار منو را میاره برنامتون اینه یا در کامپیوترم کار نمی کنه


والا شرمنده همین بود ببخشید اگه زیاد جالب نیست 
اگه زیاد جالب نیست می تونید اون یکی دسکتاپ رو که نوشتم پیشرفته دانلود کنید 
ولی اگه تو فکر دسکتاپ تو مایه ویستا هستی من شرمنده نیستم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مائده 100

> والا شرمنده همین بود ببخشید اگه زیاد جالب نیست 
> اگه زیاد جالب نیست می تونید اون یکی دسکتاپ رو که نوشتم پیشرفته دانلود کنید 
> ولی اگه تو فکر دسکتاپ تو مایه ویستا هستی من شرمنده نیستم


دستتون درد نکنه شوخی کردم با اسمبلی همینم نوشتید  خیلی زیاده :قهقهه: در ضمن اگه می شه این تصویرتونو عوض کنید چون واقعا وحشتناکه :گیج:

----------


## arlekenn

سلام 
من یه سواتی داشتم این برنامه روی مد گرافیک نوشته شده؟

----------


## Cybersilent

> سلام 
> من یه سواتی داشتم این برنامه روی مد گرافیک نوشته شده؟


بله روی مد گرافیکی نوشته شده یعنی غیر از نمی تونست باشه

----------


## zelham

سلام 
می خواستم خواهش کنم اگه می تونید  در مورد هر کدوم از پروژه های زیر به من کمکی کنید  ممنون می شم 
1- برنامه ای که یه ماتریس رو از ورودی دریافت کرده و نتایج جمع و تفریق و ضرب را نمایش دهد 
2- برنامه ای که صفحه نمایش رو معکوس می کند

----------


## yosefi1988

پس کو؟ من که چیزی شبیه کد نمیبینم

----------


## xman_1365_x

اگر به پست اول نگاه کنید سال بعد ویرایش شده حتما بنا بدلایلی حذفش کردن میتونین به وبلاگشون برین یا پیغام خصوصی بدین اگر داشتن بهتون بدن
و لینک زیر هم برای همین کاربر هست ببنید به کارتون میاد
دسکتاپ طراحی شده با اسمبلی(پیشرفته تر)
موفق باشی

----------

